# Baked Potato Casserole



## giggler (Apr 9, 2016)

Have any of Y'all played around with this whole twice cooked or loaded backed potato casserole?

My Mom and I had this at a small town diner and it was good..

Recepies were all over on this one..

I think..

Boil some peeled Russets and roughly mash.

Then add your faves like  milk, sour cream, scoop into buttered baking dish..maybe bacon

 top with cheese and green onions and brown in the oven 30 minutes?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounds delicious. Looks like you can make this ahead and bake just before serving.  I've got to remember this.  Thanks Eric.


----------



## liliedu13 (Jun 23, 2016)

it's look like a good recipe yummy


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 24, 2016)

I tried it once using a recipe that called for evaporated milk. I didn't notice that it tasted any better or worse than when I just used milk or cream.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2016)

It's yummy Eric. I bake the potatoes though, and scoop out the flesh from the skins.

I have to make this again soon for my husband.....and I can load up the baked skins with all the goodies for me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I tried it once using a recipe that called for evaporated milk. I didn't notice that it tasted any better or worse than when I just used milk or cream.



I wouldn't expect much flavor difference in a casserole like this, but evaporated milk is nice to have on hand in case you run out of fresh milk or cream.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 24, 2016)

Really? I don't drink milk, so I keep very little on hand (or I'd be tossing it out all the time), and I only occasionally have cream in the fridge. How does evaporated milk replace those two? That would be a really good thing for me to know!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 24, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Really? I don't drink milk, so I keep very little on hand (or I'd be tossing it out all the time), and I only occasionally have cream in the fridge. How does evaporated milk replace those two? That would be a really good thing for me to know!



It's milk that has been made shelf-stable (like any other canned food) by heating it inside the can. So you can use it like you would milk. Because it's evaporated (reduced), it has a rich flavor.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 25, 2016)

I can live with that! So now I'm adding evaporated milk to my list of things to keep on hand then. Thank you!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I can live with that! So now I'm adding evaporated milk to my list of things to keep on hand then. Thank you!



I have always had evaporated milk in my pantry. And if the recipe calls for real milk, the equal parts of water to the canned milk.


----------

